

Show HN: Cyberspace — an iOS browser that fits in your workflow - quanganhdo

I posted about my Cyberspace web browser back in November, and received tons of helpful feedback from HN users. My third release is out today, and I'd love to hear your take on it: http://cyberspaceapp.com<p>If you haven't heard about Cyberspace, and don't bother to open the aforementioned link, here is a rough idea of what it does:<p>1/ Cyberspace is built for easy reading on mobile devices, with ad blocking enabled by default, text-only mode, Readability bookmarklet support, and shutup.css integration to hide most non-sensical comments you may encounter.<p>2/ Cyberspace aims to fit into your workflow. If you use any of these services, you'll feel right at home:  Instapaper, Read It Later, Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr, Posterous, Delicious, Pinboard, Zootool, Evernote, and Google Reader. Sharing any content to such services takes no effort, be it links, images or text.<p>Don't like to share things? You're welcome to use the built-in scratchpad to store notes and ideas collected when you're browsing. Even TextExpander and Markdown syntax support are included so that you can quickly jot stuff down.<p>Use OmniFocus, Pastebot and/or Delibar? Cyberspace supports sending content to them, too.<p>3/ Cyberspace is COOL. DuckDuckGo is its default search engine, and Cyberspace automatically gives you !bang syntax suggestions as you type your address. You can also tap-and-hold any text and select Learn more to get Zero-click info from DuckDuckGo.<p>Cyberspace uses tags to manage your bookmarks. Import your Delicious or Pinboard bookmarks into the app and it will let you browse everything by tags. Oh, and you can tap-and-hold on any bookmarklet to add it to your Bookmarks, too.<p>If you have an Instapaper subscription account, you can access your unread items right within Cyberspace.<p>Cyberspace is also the first web browser comes with full TextExpander support and 'Bump to share' feature to quickly share links between your iOS devices.<p>4/...<p>5/...<p>The feature list goes on and on. If you're interested and make it this far, check out my app site: http://cyberspaceapp.com<p>Feedback is always welcome!
======
maze
<http://cyberspaceapp.com>

